# Oakley Prizm Trail oder Prizm Trail Torch



## Trialbiker82 (7. August 2019)

Nabend allerseits!
Nach 5 Jahren soll ne neue Brille her und beim recherchieren bin ich auf die Prizm Gläser von Oakley gestoßen. Was Tests und Erfahrungen angeht sollen die Gläser wirklich gut funktionieren.
Jetzt gibts die aber normal und torch.
Viel liest man über die Torch Gläser nicht, deshalb frag ich hier mal ob jemand die kennt und ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt.
Was ich selbst rausgefunden hab ist das die Torch grad mal 2% dunkler sind und irgendwie ästhetischer sind. Mehr erliest sich mir nicht.
Hat von euch wer Erfahrungen mit den Gläsern?
Danke im voraus
Gruß aus dem Harz


----------



## CHBD (7. August 2019)

Ich habe die Prizm Trail Gläser, aber so wirklich toll find ich die nicht. Im Wald sind sie mir oftmals schon zu dunkel. Geht echt nur gut, wenn die Sonne brennt und der Laubbewuchs nicht allzu dicht ist. 

Aber wahrscheinlich sind andere Gläser noch schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (7. August 2019)

Die prizm trail Gläser unterscheiden sich meines Wissens nur nach der Farbe.
Torch = rot
die andere Farbe nennt Oakley glaub ich "Grapefruit"

Die Gläser verstärken den Kontrast im Gelände.
Wenn es ein sonniger Tag ist, und man im Wald fährt, funktionieren die Gläser am besten.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. August 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Ich habe die Prizm Trail Gläser, aber so wirklich toll find ich die nicht. Im Wald sind sie mir oftmals schon zu dunkel. Geht echt nur gut, wenn die Sonne brennt und der Laubbewuchs nicht allzu dicht ist.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich sind andere Gläser noch schlechter.


Jetzt machst du mir Angst. Das was ich im Netz so lese sollen die so gut sein und für jede  Tagefahrt passen.
In D scheint ja nun nicht jeden Tag die Sonne...mhhh


----------



## Highsider84 (7. August 2019)

Wenn man z.B. im Herbst an einem bewölkten Tag im Wald damit fährt, machen es die prizm trail gläser noch dunkler als es schon ist.
Am meißten bringen die Gläser wie schon gesagt an sonnigen Tagen, da wird der Kontrast schon merklich gesteigert.

Du darsf nicht vergessen...
Auch wenn die prizm trail Gläser mehr Licht durchlassen als die prizm road Gläser, es bleibt immer noch eine Sonnenbrille.

Für dunkle/bewölkte Tage mit wenig Licht empfiehlt sich daher eine Brille mit klaren Gläsern - muss ja auch nichts teures sein, hauptsache die Augen sind geschützt vor Fahrtwind und Fremdkörpern.

Gruß


----------



## JCDenton (8. August 2019)

Besitze selber eine Oakley mit prizm trail Gläsern und kann das Geschriebene auch nur bestätigen. Bei guten Wetterverhältnissen stellen die Gläser wirklich einen Mehrwert dar, ist es stärker bewölkt oder schon leicht dämmrig wirds aber eher ungeschickt damit. Hab mir deswegen noch nen Satz klare Gläser für die Brille (Jawbreaker) geholt, so passt es bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. August 2019)

Grüße! Danke für eure Erfahrungen

Das ist doch blöd. Nach den ganzen Test, Review und Blogs möchte man meinen erst wenn’s dämmert kommt das Glas an die Grenzen was ja auch in Ordnung wäre.
Aber ständig haben wir auch nicht Sonne.

Dann vllt die Jawbreaker als selbsttönend?


----------



## der_raubfisch (8. August 2019)

Ich habe mir genau deswegen die Photochromischen Gläser geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab die Brille (Flak 2.0) jetzt 2 Jahre.


----------



## JCDenton (8. August 2019)

Ich hatte mal ne selbsttönende Shimano Brille, da waren die Gläser gerade in der Dämmerung trotzdem nicht "hell" genug und ich musste immer auf klare Gläser wechseln. Wie das bei den Oakley Gläsern ist, weiß ich nicht.
Die prizm Gläser sind die besten Gläser die ich bis dato hatte, würde dir einen Test definitiv empfehlen!


----------



## everywhere.local (8. August 2019)

Also ich fahre die Trail in jeden Bedingungen ausser nachts. Bin super zufrieden.
Habe aber auch recht lichtempfindliche Augen


----------



## KarinS (8. August 2019)

hab zu den Prizm Trail die Prizm Low Light Gläser für bewölkt und viel im Wald fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (8. August 2019)

Ich bin letztes Wochenende die 24h in Duisburg ausschließlich mit den photochromischen Gläsern gefahren, absolut ohne Probleme.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. August 2019)

Ne Alpina mit Selbsttötung hab ich ja. Find das nicht schlecht aber auf dem Trail erhoff ich mir diesen besseren Kontrast.
Außerdem soll die Jawbreaker gut bei Kontaktlinsenträger funktionieren da sie tief und geschlossen ist. Hab manchmal, grad wenn es bergab lustig wird das Problem das die Linsen bei Zugluft verschwimmen. Ich hoff mein Plan funktioniert.
Hab mir die Trail und die Trail Torch bestellt.
Mal schauen....


----------



## Jabba81 (9. August 2019)

Also ich fahr die Prizm Trail Gläser auch bei jeder Witterung bis zur Dämmerung und hatte bis jetzt noch nie zuwenig Licht im Wald...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. August 2019)

Hallo!
Kurze Rückmeldung 
Heut kam die Jawbreaker Trail und Trail Torch 

Zu der Torch...
Ob wohl sie 1% mehr Licht filtert ist sie beim durchschauen heller. Das liegt wohl daran das die Färbung eher rose‘ ist. So eine Optik muss man mögen glaub ich. Mein Ding ist es nicht.

Die normale Trail...
Man merkt dieses mehr Kontrast schon und orange ist ja eh immer eine angenehme, gute Laune Farbe.
Ich konnte sie jetzt nur kurz aus dem Fenster blickend testen. Ich kann versehen wenn manche sagen sie wäre zu dunkel bei Bewölkung. Da ich leider schon schwache Augen hab glaub ich nicht das es das All for One Glas für mich sein kann. Evtl als zusätzliches Glas.

Aber das Jawbreakergestell an sich ist Klasse.
Schließt super ab, sitzt Klasse und sieht in meinem Gesicht  auch gut aus
Deshalb die mit selbsttönenden Gläsern bestellt und schauen wie die funktionieren.


----------



## uphillking (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo. Gibt es was neues dazu? Die photochrom Gläser schon getestet?
Ich schwanke bei der Radar EV Path noch zwischen:

Photochrom (Vorteil: immer richtig getönt, Nachteil: keine Kontrast-Steigerung)

Prizm Trail/Torch (Vorteil: Kontrast Steigerung, Nachteil: für manche Bedingungen vermutlich etwas zu dunkel)

Prizm low light (Vorteil: Kontrast-Steigerung, Nachteil: für manche Bedingungen vermutlich etwas zu hell)

Bisher bin ich bei allen Bedingungen mit einer leichten orangefarbenen, Kontrast-steigernden Tönung gefahren. 


Richtig dunkle Gläser benötige ich auch bei praller Sonne nicht. Deswegen tendiere ich zu der low light Variante. Ausserdem habe ich früher schlechte Erfahrung mit selbsttönenden Brillengläser gemacht. Die haben z.B. auch bei Nebel abgedunkelt und ewig für das Aufhellen gebraucht. Aber vielleicht hat sich in den letzten 30 Jahren das was in der Entwicklung getan


----------



## BernhardT (14. Dezember 2019)

Mit selbsttönenden Gläsern habe ich bei tiefen Temperaturen keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Oftmals dunkelt die Brille dabei ohne dass überhaupt Sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (14. Dezember 2019)

So wie ich das sehe wird nur noch die Trail Torch produziert. Insofern steht nun eine Variante weniger zur Auswahl.


----------



## treki (17. Dezember 2019)

Auf der Okley Seite sind noch beider Varianten aufgeführt
Prizm Gläser


----------



## uphillking (23. Dezember 2019)

Nach umfangreichem Studium von Tests und Reviews, insbesondere was den Unterschied zwischen Trail und Trail Torch anbetrifft, hab ich mir jetzt die Jawbreaker Prizm Trail bestellt.

Die Jawbreaker weil alle anderen Oakleys die ich bisher probiert habe zu breit sind und nicht unter meinen Giro Chronicle Helm passen oder deren Ohrbügel kollidieren, das Trail Glas weil es:

a) etwas heller als Torch sein soll da die Brille bei allen Tages-Lichtverhältnissen eingesetzt wird
und
b) der Farbton mehr Richtung orange tendiert (denn rosa wie bei Torch).

Habe die Brille zu einem guten Tarif bekommen und bin echt gespannt.


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Dezember 2019)

also ich bin ein grosser fan der prizm gläser, als auch der trail.
bis zur dämmerung keine probleme, je sonniger desto mehr kontrast.
für stark bewölkt, abends und nachts habe ich die photochromatischen gegen klare getauscht und für sonne, tour, strasse und freizeit eine prizm black polarisiert gekauft, da mir die abtönung deutlich zu gering war.
gestell ist die radar ev path, von der ich schwer begeistert bin und ich hatte schon diverse bike brillen, auch von oakley.
ist die mit abstand beste radbrille und mit den schwarzen gläsern auch als all time brille, da nicht so hässlich und auffällig.


----------

